# Separation



## Patrice (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi last week my husband of 6 years together for 18 advised he’s no longer attracted to me . Said we are no longer compartable and he met someone who he have great chemistry with and they slept together. He wants to give the new relationship a shot but told her he still wants me in his life as he don’t want to give up our history: he smiles. And blushes when he speak about her : his parents spoke to him and he now wants to try counseling . I said to him I can try it but it will not work as he’s clearly in love with the new person ; he went to speak to her today to advise he’s giving his marriage another shot: I’m not feeling to give it a shot as he never indicated he was unhappy or acted unhappy


----------

